

TSA sayes it will remove backscanner machines from all airports - headShrinker
http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/18/travel/tsa-body-scanners/index.html?c=&page=1

======
dguaraglia
This would be great news if it wasn't for the fact they are replacing them
with some other scanner bought from some other company associated with one or
another revolving-door politician who is going to make an obscene amount of
money out of not improving security.

Well done Congress!

